# Hypo One Day "New"



## N2TORTS (Jun 8, 2016)

This lil booger wasted no time getting out of his egg.....as 24 hours ago he was just piping....this morning found him roaming around other eggs......notice his "clean exit from the egg"?





Good shot for those who might not know ...."how the tortoise is actually curled up within the egg itself"

Meanwhile .......ironically different clutch different tort .....taking his time although both starting piping same day


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 8, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> This lil booger wasted no time getting out of his egg.....as 24 hours ago he was just piping....this morning found him roaming around other eggs......notice his "clean exit from the egg"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorable, he really is! And amazingly clean.


----------



## JHat (Jun 8, 2016)

He must've had things to do today.


----------



## Carol S (Jun 8, 2016)

Beautiful hatchling. I love the coloring!!


----------



## ColleenT (Jun 8, 2016)

Wow, i love the coloring.


----------



## wellington (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't you know, they were racing. He won


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 8, 2016)

wellington said:


> Don't you know, they were racing. He won


I thought that was the "Tortoise and the Hare" ......


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 9, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> I thought that was the "Tortoise and the Hare" ......


That's more like it.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 9, 2016)

So small and cute!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 9, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> This lil booger wasted no time getting out of his egg.....as 24 hours ago he was just piping....this morning found him roaming around other eggs......notice his "clean exit from the egg"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





N2TORTS said:


> This lil booger wasted no time getting out of his egg.....as 24 hours ago he was just piping....this morning found him roaming around other eggs......notice his "clean exit from the egg"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice as usual jeff. 

In that cool plastron shot,there are some whitish areas. Are these whitish areas the areas that lack the dark pigment and the yellow areas are the 'normal' areas? 
Also why do hypomelanistic torts only show lack of dark pigment on the carapace and the plastron and not the skin and scales? Yeah you get a lot of skin and scale colours too, but is that part from the 'mate mixing' or the hypo gene or a mix of both? 
Cheers


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Nice as usual jeff.
> 
> In that cool plastron shot,there are some whitish areas. Are these whitish areas the areas that lack the dark pigment and the yellow areas are the 'normal' areas?
> Also why do hypomelanistic torts only show lack of dark pigment on the carapace and the plastron and not the skin and scales? Yeah you get a lot of skin and scale colours too, but is that part from the 'mate mixing' or the hypo gene or a mix of both?
> Cheers




Well lots of broad questions but I’ll try and answer them (without getting techy) . Not sure what you mean by “mixing’…but here at the Cove’ there is only Hypo x Hypo Breeding with my own group. I don’t use Hets for my breeding, but do produce a few of them, with this year being one of the most productive yet, thanks to a couple fertile females who do live on the Hypo side.
Hypo x Hypo breeding will ALWAYS produce visual hypo babies….no guess work. I have a 1.2 group of Northern Hypos’ who in the last 5 years have produced a varying of colors – both on the carapace and plastron as well as skin coloring.

The added bonus is there is more than just one “Hypo/Morph gene” working within these breeders and I believe there is a thread about it from the past.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hypo-x-albino.141992/#post-1328543



Or you can view our website under Hypo Redfoot project. In the very near future there should be some Hypo cherries from a completely different group but we’ll get into that later

www.TortoiseCove.com


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 9, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> Well lots of broad questions but I’ll try and answer them (without getting techy) . Not sure what you mean by “mixing’…but here at the Cove’ there is only Hypo x Hypo Breeding with my own group. I don’t use Hets for my breeding, but do produce a few of them, with this year being one of the most productive yet, thanks to a couple fertile females who do live on the Hypo side.
> Hypo x Hypo breeding will ALWAYS produce visual hypo babies….no guess work. I have a 1.2 group of Northern Hypos’ who in the last 5 years have produced a varying of colors – both on the carapace and plastron as well as skin coloring.
> 
> The added bonus is there is more than just one “Hypo/Morph gene” working within these breeders and I believe there is a thread about it from the past.
> ...


 By mixing I meant different male and female combos from same group. I didn't realise it was only a 1.2 group. 
#4 answered my thoughts. 

Cheers.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> By mixing I meant different male and female combos from same group. I didn't realise it was only a 1.2 group.
> #4 answered my thoughts.
> 
> Cheers.


Got your coffee out?.......
Shell, skin and scale coloring is achieved through pigment
synthesis, Melanocytes manufacture two types of melanin: the black/brown
photo-protective eumelanin pigment, and the red-yellow cytotoxic phaeomelanin
pigment. This trait has been proven a co-dominant recessive one....Within our Hypo program , we believe the male to be carrying a polymorphic gene. Thus far we have seen three distinct color phases found in a multi clutches from the same two Hypo Females x Our Hypo Male.
The phases are white/orange, lavender / purple and golden spotted . Most likely a result in a combination of T+ albino and Hypermelanistic and or
Anerythristic / Axanthic gene coding. Every new hatchling is a surprise in itself.
Definitely ONE- OF - A KIND- REDFOOTS


----------

